# Kingdom Hearts: Solace In Night



## Piercing Light (May 31, 2011)

Radiant Garden​

Wretched silence filled the air. The only sounds coming from smoldering architecture. This once glorious bastion of life was now a crippled shadow of it's former self. The market place that was full of happy shoppers just that morning was empty, the only thing left behind being the empty shells of human beings. The once blue sky was tainted with a sinister crimson red, malice and ill will pouring from it like a broken water fountain. The heartless had struck quick and ruthlessly. They claimed many hearts, and had left others in pain and suffering. This story begins with one of those poor hearts.


Laying in the middle of a wrecked mansion Capell stared up at the crimson sky. It seemed to almost stare right back at him, as if it were inviting him to join in it's hopelessness. Maybe he should, his entire home was gone and he didn't even have the energy to bury his dead friends.

"I might as well die..."

"Moron! what are you saying!? Get the fuck up!"

A startling loud voice made him sit up in surprise. A rather pissed off looking girl was staring him down. 

"Hanahime... I'm sorry. Hanako was right there and... and I just watched her die!" 

Hana's expression turned to one of frustrated sadness. She had seen what happened to their friend, she had sacrificed herself so they could live. "I know.. But we can't stay here, come on Capell."


"I'm afraid you're not going anywhere." A tall young woman with onyx hair approached Hana and Capell. She had a placid grin on her face, and was with another younger girl. "This poor-poor place was once a keyblade academy yes? In that case you two must be keybladers. Let me introduce myself, my name is Ryoko and I will be your executioner for the day." She turned to the girl next to her. "Rimi dear, care to introduce yourself to our marks-.. excuse me friends?"


----------



## Canada (May 31, 2011)

Shino watched the stand off go down in he once empty academy. Until the day it happened, Shino was learning by himself. No one wanted to ever train with him, but now he would watch and see if he was needed. 

His keyblade, Redemption started to tingle in his hands.

"Calm down little guy. Our time will come." He whispered to it. Redemption came to him when his old one broke, this blade somehow made it seem like it was made for a redemption. To save the place he once had called home. 

After watching he had enough. He jumped down and landed in front of Caoell and Hanaime, "It seems you both need some help." he said in a dark tone, "May I be of service?"


----------



## SoleAccord (May 31, 2011)

A bright light would be radiating with strength behind each of the women who had taken part in the destruction of this academy, and a high-speed rotation of a blade would be heard just behind them. The light was enough to cause pain to ones eyes if they did not squint or raise their arms to defend their sensitive eyeballs. Eventually the approaching figure masked in light would halt just fifteen steps away from the pair. Slowly but surely, the light began to fade and the KeyShuriken would slowly cease rotation until finally, it had stopped, and the appearance of Roy was made.

He didn't look pleased.
*
"..I passed a lot of corpses to get here, why do you two seem the most smug about all of this?"*

Roy stood firm against the two from behind, left hand in his jacket pocket, right hand up to his chest while his KeyShuriken remained balanced just inches from his fingertips that were raised to 'hold' it up. It was due to his Magnet spell that it was levitated like that. His light brown eyes would stare at the women for a moment, before looking past them and to two injured students he remembered when he frequented the academy in his early days. Hanahime and Capell ..at least they made it. The other he fairly remembered training along all the time. Roy attempted to offer to train with him at least twice but it was hard to locate him at the time.

It was due to the Redemption keyblade that he managed to locate a survivor, as combing the city wasn't working out. A lot of people were already dead. The Empire wasn't pulling their punches anymore.

Focusing on Rimi and Ryoko once more, Roy allowed the KeyShuriken he kept to fade in a flash of brilliant yellow. At the same time, he dropped his arm to his side and began to step over the rubble, eyes narrowed, not in aggression, but enough to tell that he didn't trust the two before him.

*"You don't seem bothered at all about what transpired here ..why is that?"*

If he only decided to visit sooner, he felt confident that he could have saved at least a few lives with his own strength.


----------



## King Wolfe (May 31, 2011)

Ah, another boring day. Yawn, yawn, yawn. Rimi was half-expecting a day of fun - with some shopping or even a movie or two involved - but she had to go along to kill a couple of people? Rimi hated all of that icky violence that came with recklessness so she allowed the heartless to do what she was originally supposed to do. She never had a taste for killing people, she didn't like that nasty business.. It was just so boring to do that kind of stuff and even to watch it so Rimi diverted her eyes when all of that was going on. 

Stifling a yawn Rimi raised her hands to her mouth and rubbed her eyes sleepily. She loved being here with Ryoko - since the two were bestest friends - but she didn't really like all of what Ryoko did. Killing, maiming, torturing, ew, that's just gross. But leveling a building or stealing some money; that's something Rimi could get into. A little harmless mischief here and there and that was perfectly fine. Rimi would never express her concern to Ryoko since she loved her so much and didn't want to lose her as a friend. What if Ryoko hated Rimi for not enjoying the act of murder, what if she kills Rimi? Or worse... What if she removes her from her contacts! No! Rimi had just gotten the cutest picture to use as Ryoko's picture on her phone, she didn't want to remove her! 

Rimi's eyes watered at the idea of being removed as a contact from Ryoko and she looked at her with a pleading expression until she realized she was addressing those keybladers over there. Rimi wiped her eyes and prepared to speak when someone just came out of nowhere and began to speak. Rimi disregarded him since he sounded like a pervert and started to speak again when a blinding light resonated throughout the ruins. She diverted her eyes and when the light subsided she got a look at the intruder. 

Rimi's face completely went crimson upon sighting this man. She cupped her cheeks and felt them heating up intensely. Turning away from him she tried to calm herself down but her heart was beating at the speed of light - not really. She looked over her shoulder to see him and blushed even deeper before looking away. "H-he's _hot!"_ She squealed under her breath. Realizing she was making a commotion she jumped to her feet and looked at him straight in the eyes. Good, she managed to maintain her consciousness. 

"A-actually I'm not really smug since I don't want to be here to begin with," realizing what she said she looked over at Ryoko with an apologetic look, "A-ah, I didn't mean it like that Ryo! I-I just meant that killing people is icky and gros- a-ah, I didn't mean that either! I mean, I love you Ryo-chan but I don't like killing people so please don't remove me from her address book!" She looked over at Roy, "W-well you see we aren't bothered by this because technically we were sent to do all of this. Well I mean I was sent to help but I just sorta stood there and watched, well not really I actually looked away since I hate watching people die, and I guess I'm not really bothered because I'm used to people dying like that one time I saw Ryo-chan kill two guys with one attack it was pretty cool I guess if you like that kinda stuff, oh my name is Rimini but you can call me Rimi!"


----------



## Piercing Light (May 31, 2011)

"I think you would rather want to get out of here, and you should stop swinging that thing around so much." Hanahime pointed to Shino's keyblade. The empire was looking for bearers of the key, she thought this was common knowledge but apparently she was wrong.

"If he wants to get himself killed then let him, this is hardly the time to be a hero." Capell said in a solemn tone. Hana looked down to him with a worried look.
C-Capell?" It wasn't like him to be so negative, usually he always had something upbeat to say. If he couldn't deal with all this, then how was she going to? "We're, in a really tight bind huh?" She asked, the question didn't really need to be answered. He was tired, and she was tired, there was no way they could get away from fresh pursuers. The tension in her muscles went away as the notion of giving up entered her mind. However, as if on cue a blinding light washed over the area. Capell and Hana raised their arms to protect their eyes. 

"What... Is that?" Ryoko was blinded as well, and could only lower her hands from her face once the light died down. She saw that it was another boy, holding up what looked like giant throwing stars or something. She was more interested however, in how Rimi was reacting to seeing him. She started running her mouth at a break neck pace, Ryoko was always astounded at the fact her jaw was still intact. Getting what she got from her outburst, Ryoko chuckled and ruffled Rimi's hair. 

"You're really cute when you blush Rimi-Chan." She grinned a mischievous grin and leaned in close to her ear, whispering. "You know, the Emperor said he wants a keyblader taken alive. We could take THIS one~" Leaning back from Rimi she turned to Roy. "You shouldn't be so hasty in your judgments there. Me and my friend here have not killed a single person since we got here. Mass killings are not tasteful after all."  She crossed her arms.

"Besides, how were we going to turn everyone here into heartless if we ourselves kill them? Yes, any time now their bodies will vanish, and darkness will consume their heart turning them into our mindless pawns. Not very beautiful, but look at it this way. It's better than what happened to your master here. I hear the Emperor himself took his time slashing him to ribbons." Ryoko let out a disturbed and distorted chuckle. "Man! If only he took pictures!"


----------



## Canada (Jun 1, 2011)

Shino looked at the depressed young lad, "Everything ok kid?" he asked and looked away, he face scared up by events from the past. 

How much could he really take anymore? He was already on the edge of death from the food depvervation, his body was shaking from exhaustion, and he was already fading slightly into the darkness himself. What else could go wrong?

Redemption started to fade back into the air and he was left there weaponless, nothing he could do would possibly help. HE could use his magic and cure the people if they were hurt, but he had no clue what to do. He was left alone, all alone in his own world of his mind. 

The only world he would call home was this and there was no way these weird women could stop him from getting it back! 

"Hey ugly!" he yelled and then stanced for an attack, no weapon just plain skill and speed. All he needed.


----------



## Shiiverrix (Jun 1, 2011)

Tristan was just being Tristan again.

He wandered down the cobbled and aged streets of Twilight Town, kicking at loose pebbles and scribbling furiously in a little notebook. The condition of some of these roads was just terrible. Really, compared to the main town this was a disgrace. Cracks in the walls, chips in the pavement. Absolutely horrible.

The young man looked up, mismatched eyes set in a scrutinizing glare accompanied with a scowl that just read absolute disappointment. Not even half a block ahead of him was a small girl. Upon her back was a cute panda shaped backpack, a red balloon tied to the top handle of it, and in her right hand was a blueberry looking popsicle which she licked contentedly. Her hair was tied neatly in a couple of pigtails like all innocent small female children and she hummed a happy nursery rhyme while skipping.

Just as she was about to turn around the corner, one of her shoelaces caught upon a nail that stuck out from the ground, something that had been carelessly discarded. In the blink of an eye, the sweet child had gone from being a happy ray of sunshine to being a bawling mess. Good _skies_, what was the world coming to when people just let dangerous shrapnel lay in the streets where children could get hurt?!

Quick as could be, Tristan clunked over to the little girl and helped her up. Oh, lord, could it be any worse? Not only had her treat fallen upon the ground and lay in a melting goop of sticky uselessness, her poor little elbow got scraped with the taint of dirt and rock! This was why he was going to complain to the landowners, this just _should not happen_.

"There there, it's alright." He tried in vain to quell the rampant tears from the child.

"B-but, my ice-cr-cream!" She sniffled and bawled and it was just heartbreaking to watch. Oh, the horror. Absolute horror of humanity!

Tristan tried to hold back his own tears. He had to keep hold of himself. Be a good role model for this poor little girl! He reached into his pocket and pulled out a couple coins and handed them to the child, saying, "Here, you can go buy two with this much. It'll all be okay." A valiant reassuring smile.

The pigtailed child sniffled and took the change, a growing glimmer of hope coming to her eyes. She smiled, two front teeth missing, and was about to voice her praises when the world suddenly went black.

"How _dare_ you! *Get AWAY from MY CHILD!*" It appeared that Tristan had been mistaken as a despised cretin of society by an overprotective mother. Oh goody.

"Ma'am, I was merely trying to-" Another slap with a surprisingly heavy handbag.

As Tristan lay upon the cobblestones of the road, he got to thinking very deeply about the world at hand. Times were really horrible. Something just _had_ to be done.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jun 1, 2011)

*"Is standing around while people died and suffered going to make me see you in a different light? You're as bad as whoever actually got their hands dirty, and you know that."*

Rimi seemed a nice person, but she had caught Roy at a terrible time, where all the students and teachers at the academy were dead, and Radiant Garden as a whole was a ground for massacre and destruction. She looked sweet enough, but that didn't change anything. Only a fool of a man would look past all this death that she could've helped prevent. He didn't care for any excuse she had right now. If she really wanted to be on his good side, she'd need to rethink her lack of action here.

And then the more arrogant and much less cute of the two decided to speak out, claiming they had nothing to really do with the attack, but she looked as if she did it herself. She must've been compensating on how much of a coward she was. Then she happened to speak about a deceased master of his, a teacher, a kind man and a good friend to have. He was dead, but regardless of this 'Emperor's' strength, he'd find justice, if not at his hand, then with another. Ryoko was also bold enough to laugh about it, and desired a picture. She was as vile minded as she was looking.

*"...Heh." *Roy scoffed and shook his head, disappointed.* "So I'm talking to a pawn who didn't have the gall to lift a finger at all. Save your attempts at angering me for when you actually do something worth my physical action. You didn't do a single thing ..laugh it up, spectator."* If Ryoko wanted to be cool when she plainly admitted she didn't do a single thing here, nor did she take a master out herself, then she had no reason to laugh. Perhaps deep down, she was laughing to hide how useless she really was.

She wasn't impressing anyone.

"Hey ugly!"

*"How about you just sit this out? You barely have any strength to stand, let alone deal with someone who can sit back while people die, and another who wants to pretend she's a real threat to anyone who isn't wounded or afraid."*

Rimi wasn't likable enough to smile at due to what took place here, and Ryoko ..was just scum in its finest form. Just another tool for someone to take advantage of. He was nice ...but she deserved nothing for her impression she gave. Rimi, however, he could eventually forgive if she took appropriate actions.

*"Now ..you two. Are you decent enough to leave this place and let us mourn, or are you low enough to pick a fight with wounded and tired behind you? What kind of trash are you?" *The last bit was directed at Ryoko especially.

Keep laughing, spectator.


----------



## Canada (Jun 1, 2011)

"You may see that, but i am able bodied! You have to look closer young man." Shino said, "Dont judge a book by its cover." 

Truth was Shino was on the verge of going berserk on the two in front of him, and the people he was going to protect. One was acting so depressed he wanted to slap the bejesus out of Capell. 

"Im going to get the both of you out of here." Shino then realized, "He can handle them for now until I return. So please follow me or else ill have to drag you." 

He held out his hand in a shy way, he had never touched anyone before. The thought of it made him already go slightly blushed but he also blamed the shine of light that had just hit them.


----------



## Piercing Light (Jun 2, 2011)

Ryoko tilted her head at Roy, a confused look at display. "A pawn?... A spectator?..." He sure was quick to label her, but she wouldn't blame him for that. It was only natural for people to label others as they saw fit. People were always so afraid of the unknown... 

He was calling her trash now, asking her if she would leave or not. Well, she wasn't leaving. "You'll have time to mourn later, right now you should come with us. You don't want anyone else getting hurt right?" She motioned over to Hana and Capell with her thumb.

This got a bit of a reaction out of Hana, who was getting fed up with how calm Ryoko was acting in the middle of all this death. 

"Who do you think you are anyway!? Why do you go to hell!" She stepped forward, ready to attack, but Capell grabbed her hand.

"Hana, just stop... There's no use." A swift slap found it's way across his face.

"What's wrong with you Capell!? You can't just give up like this. What would Hanako say?"

She hit a nerve by mentioning their friend. He let her hand go, and Hana proceeded to charge at Ryoko. "How rude.." Driving her nails across her left arm she drew blood. Swinging her arm the blood flew off into needles which headed right in Hana's direction. Her momentum was going forward too fast, getting out of the way would be impossible in her current state. She closed her eyes ready to take the attack, but there was nothing. Opening her eyes she saw Capell in front of her. ""You didn't..." His body fell back into her arms, causing them both to fall to the ground. "As if... I could lose you too.." He muttered, his body shuttering in pain from the venom in the needles.
"Why do you always have to be so... stupid?" She moved and laid him on the ground. Her magic wasn't very good, so the best she could do was remove the needles and try to heal him with a low level cure spell. 

"Anyway~... Are you coming with us or not? Or do I have to give you an acupuncture as well?" Ryoko said, ignoring the rather cheesy scene playing out behind her.


----------



## Canada (Jun 2, 2011)

Shino had seen enough. The adrenaline pumping through him stopped whatever hunger and other pains were on him. He had to save these two. 

"...Redemption, call forth a blaze." He said and the mystic keyblad appeared, shooting out balls of fire around Ryoko and her partner. 

Shino quickly grabbed both Capell and Hana and started to run intot he shadowy parts of the destroyed academy. Quickly moving as fast as he could he made it out side to a safe heaven, a place he called home. 

The walls were crumpled, the ground was cracked and all that was left was a little kitten sitting alone. 


"Hello Kana," Shino said as he set both of them down, "We have company."

"Mew" she said and got up, the poor thing was left alone like Shino, both came to each other through a form of accident:

Shino was walking along one day when he saw a fuzz ball falling from a tree, he thought it was a fruit and caught it. But to his amaze it wasnt a fruit it was Kana all puffed from rain the night before. The poor cat had been left alone and attacked by birds for the whole night. So he took her in and they never left each other.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jun 2, 2011)

*"Sorry, but you don't look much older than myself ..and seniority doesn't mean anything to me right now."
*
Roy was responding with little patience, when he was known for his patience and kindness in this very ruined academy. That guy didn't look like he could take a dying dog on, let alone two interesting women. There was no disrespect against Shino, but as he tried to act tough, Roy suspected one of them could dispatch with him easily if they tried. It was always the sweet ones that tricked you, and Rimi was a flower that may have had thorns underneath those cute features. Meanwhile, Ryoko seemed to be repeating him for whatever reason she had.

Nodding his head slowly as she acted like she had a mental disorder of some kind, he would agree with what she said.
*
"Yes, you're working for your boss, and you sat back and let Heartless do this. You are everything I named off. Do you want a pat on the back for figuring that out?"*

Yeah, what wonderful representation for a glorious empire that guy had right here. Of course she had no respect for those who wished to have some peace, to absorb all that was lost here. Ryoko was a disgusting human being, and while Rimi had some hope, her company with Ryoko made her just as suspicious, bringing him back to thinking she had her own vile thorns. Of course, Ryoko hurting people was a threat he didn't plan to let pass any further.

Hana was hasty in her decision to call Ryoko out, even if it was somewhat justified. Who was Ryoko to anyone here but Rimi? A childish woman laughing about the pain of others. It didn't impress anyone here that he could see. Capell had lost immediate hope of winning and that had irked Roy even further. In any other circumstance, he'd disagree with having to slap him, but with friends and mentors dead, and the academy in ruins, even Capell deserved a slap to remind him of what happened here, and why he shouldn't say "There's no use." 

Hana charged at Ryoko, and at the very same time, knowing Ryoko was sure to retaliate, brought his hands together. His clothes reversed colors. Black became gray, gray became black. It was only a minor appearance change but it was enough to signal that he was getting serious enough to act hostile. However, in the middle of Capell taking the blow for Hana, Roy decided against it, despite how outraged he was. It wasn't in him to carve flesh from bone, even if an opponent deserved something similar to that fate.

Why bother? Ryoko would love a reason to just show off her power like she did in that instance, granted Hana made it so she could. Reckless, but her anger was strong. How could they forgive one who spat on the faces of all who lost their lives today?

How could he?

Letting his hands drop, he let the scene unfold between the two. His clothes reverted back to their normal appearance.

"Anyway~... Are you coming with us or not? Or do I have to give you an acupuncture as well?"

*"You really are a pathetic little girl compared to your partner, but I guess someone as weak as you has no real choice but to talk about the dead, and harm the emotionally wounded in an attempt to try to display the dominance you pretend to have."* Ryoko wasn't even worth the air he released from his lungs. As far as he was concerned, she was just a cold walking corpse who had no real friends outside of Rimi, and Rimi ...why did she stick with her?

*"You ...you're disgusting, both of you."*

He didn't need to repeat how he felt about these two, and he was feeling queasy just standing here. By the time Shino cast his spell and ran off with the two wounded, Roy lost any reason to even talk to them anymore. 

*"Leave this place."* Roy began, walking backwards and turning around, saying his final peace and prepared to attempt to look for further survivors. Luckily Van was still off world in solitude with that girl he picked up. With him, there was still a chance this 'Emperor' guy could be dealt with swiftly. 
*
"I don't have time for a show off like you ..get serious. If you want me, come and get me."* He placed his hands in his pockets, eyes narrowed as he looked forward. His mood was terrible. Inside, he was almost hoping they'd try something. Anything to show that ...that witch how much pain he felt. Was it right to walk away, leaving the two to get away? He didn't know. Not only was he disgusted with the lack of action of one, and the arrogance of another ..but he was disgusted with himself. It wasn't like him to be so rude, so angry like this.
*
"You make me sick."*


----------



## King Wolfe (Jun 2, 2011)

At this point Rimi was embarrassed. Not because of what Roy said - she was used to that at this point - but because she hadn't had a chance to actually explain herself... No, that wouldn't even matter. Roy already was disgusted by Rimi, if he knew anymore he would definitely never want to speak with her. Well, even now he doesn't want to speak with her. Rimi exhaled depressingly, her blush subsided and her eyes focused, there would be no fairy-tail ending for Rimi; she was a villain; they don't deserve to be happy. 

The fireballs reached the two and Rimi looked over at Ryoko, "I'll go handle him." She muttered mechanically, that's right... She wouldn't be happy. She looked at Roy and tried to memorize his face, it wouldn't be the first time she got like this around a handsome guy. Rimi was always naive when it came to infatuation, she hated that about her. But worse of all, she hated how no matter how many times it never worked out she still believe she had a ghost of a chance with a guy. She blushed when she caught herself staring and diverted her eyes.

The fireball enveloped her in a display worthy of Hades. The distance between her and the flames, however, were drastically increased as Rimi disappeared from sight. Reappearing over Shino wielding both of her blades in front of him. 

"You're a pathetic hero, stop pretending you're cool and get with the program. This universe doesn't revolve around you." Even as she said that she had used her powers to distance Capell and Hana away from him. She didn't even wait for a response, she disappeared and took both Capell and Hana with her. 

~---~

_Rankyaku: Straight Left!

_A terrible blue straight blade materialized mid-air and sighted Ryoko. Fierce air-blades were launched quickly after the initial one and they all aimed at Ryoko. Ui _never_ fought this seriously but she was pissed. A blur of pink and brown shot down from the heavens and in a powerful arc of destruction crashed at Ryoko's location obliterating the ground underneath it. Ui leaped back and brandished her sword, her normally beautiful brown hair that was colored in a motley rainbow was messy and frizzy, dark circles surrounded her bloodshot eyes. 

Her pink t-shirt that had "LOVE" written on it was torn and dirty, as if she went through hell and back to find Ryoko. "I've been looking for you for a while..." Ui growled trying to contain her anger as she shifted uneasily. She wanted to kill her so bad she was trembling! She hated feeling like this, but she's never felt so much hatred for someone before. 

"But I'm a nice person... Tell me, how do you wanna die bitch?"


----------



## Canada (Jun 2, 2011)

Shino was in shock he just lost two important people. Nothing was around him. He was alone. Even Kana ran away from him. 

....All alone...

....All Alone...

His emotions started to tangle up inside of him. How would he be able to protect anyone if they could be gone so quickly. How? All he knew was this: He was so weak he couldnt stand and the strain on his body made him cough up blood. Maybe going into the darkness would help him, but thats not what Redemption wanted. That damned keyblade appeared and started to glow, shining a light to help save Shino from the said darkness. 

"Thank...you." Shino said to his blade and then fainted.


----------



## Piercing Light (Jun 3, 2011)

"I'll go handle him."​
Ryoko turned her head to Rimi and gave her a simple understanding nod. She was still staring at Roy in the way she did whenever she was infatuated. Ryoko didn't know why she always put herself through this, as if there was any way someone like him could understand her. She didn't look back as Rimi went off to secure the others that were trying to get away. It was Rimi, she would be fine. Besides, she had to put her full attention into capturing this boy in front of her. Raising her left arm she was about to attack when a chill went down her spine, a very familiar chill.

"Oh shit..." Snapping her head up she could see a barrage of air blades. Forming blood into the shape of a large fan she swept it quickly across the air, causing the air-blades to fly off into different directions. Next the girl came down towards her herself. Using the fan Ryoko created a gust of wind at her feet, then using it to back away from the impact zone. Seeing the girl now she could see she was right in assuming it was Ui, and of course she was quite angry.

"Oh hello Ui dear... Sorry but the required people and things are not here for this to be my 'perfect death.'" Ryoko responded with a innocent smile. "So you want to kill me huh? Is it because of that time I stole your ice-cream, or that time I groped you to check your cup size?" She let out a gasp. "Wait, it's not because of the time I tied you up in Japanese bondage ropes it is? Come on you have to admit that was at least a _little bit fun..."_
Ryoko was playing around right now, but really she could see her situation had become pretty bad now. She may have been able to take on Roy himself but now Ui was here?

~~~~~~~

Hanahime was helpless as Rimi moved her and Capell to where she wanted them. Yet she didn't even look up to see where she was. She was too busy trying to heal Capell, who had lost consciousness. His body was hot, and he was sweating bullets. His breathing was also heavy, as if it were difficult for him to breath. "Just... leave us alone." Hana said between tears, still not looking at Rimi. Her cure spell didn't seem to be doing much. "Please... Stop bleeding!"


----------



## King Wolfe (Jun 4, 2011)

Ui gritted her teeth. She hated herself for letting Ryoko go without killing her. Ever since Ui had technically retired from wet work she had been lenient on killing people, becoming someone following the "Fist of Life" she doesn't really like to kill anyone now. But Ryoko would be the exception. Technically Ui didn't really retire - since there is no real retirement for Section III - she is "on-call". She would have to return to work for Section III whenever they needed her but she isn't connected with Section III anymore. 

So, she works for them but doesn't get a lot of benefits. She is kinda like a bounty hunter. But because she had been exposed to peace for so long she's been more kind when fighting. She's lost her icy heart that she has developed all her life to kill without emotion. Don't misunderstand, she is still a finely hone weapon, but whenever she is fighting someone now she has doubt about fighting seriously. She can't bring herself to kill anyone. 

"Shut up.." Her voice was a low rumble and as she raised her sword she released a tremendous amount of ki by her rage alone, the birds scattered from the murderous spirit, the vegetation began to quickly wither and die, even the paint off the debris chipped away. "For the likes of you, I will no longer use the back of my sword." 

_Soru!_ Ui broke the sound barrier as she tore through the area dashing at tremendous speed sighting Ryoko's head. As she swung she made the mistake of looking at Ryoko's eyes. Even though she saw no regret in them she hesitated and as a result brought her sword down and struck at her chest, she missed her neck completely. Leaping away from Ryoko she cursed herself for holding back again. 

"Why.. Why can't I fucking kill you.." She muttered through gritted teeth. 

~---~

Rimi looked at Capell with such empathy she looked near emotionless. Dead or alive taking these keybladers didn't really matter too much, the orders were rather vague but... Rimi stepped forward and moved Hana out of the way as she placed her hand on Capell's forehead. Magic laced her body and infused Capell's own spirit. Speeding up cellular production and activity she healed his body from the inside. 

His temperature had normalized, his sweating had drastically stopped, and even the blood had clotted well and scabbed over to stop the bleeding. Removing her hand she stood up and turned away from Hana, unafraid of the impending threat she may hold. 

"You are useless to us dead. Now come or I won't be forgiving, I healed him; I can easily take it away."


----------



## Canada (Jun 5, 2011)

Shino slowly got up, "Better go off and die." he said and slowly dragged his way around the destroyed city. 

The madness, why couldnt he have been taken? Why!? He couldve been used and left to die, not those two. He saw them train, he saw them grow up and gain power, what was going to help them now? All he could do was cry and wish for the rain. 

When it rains, Shino stands outside in it to hide the tears. 

Nothing else for him to do then go and give himself up


----------



## Piercing Light (Jun 5, 2011)

Looking upon Ui as she was now, Ryoko was slightly confused by her actions. She was sure the girl was an excellent killing machine, and yet she missed an opportunity to kill her just now. All she had done was cut a small gash in her upper chest, which tore open her dress.

"Why.. Why can't I fucking kill you.."​
"Geez, you're a real wreck aren't you? I'm guessing you're doing this in the name of 'love' right?" Ryoko shrugged her shoulders. "I never did get that, love I mean. Seems like a useless emotion to me, you get so attached to someone and for what, So you share a piece of each others heart? That only opens you up to weakness. Either you or him will never be strong enough to protect each other forever. Just look at you. You couldn't protect Yahiko from me, and as long as you continue to delude yourself these things will keep happening." 

~~~~~~~~~~~

As Hanahime struggled to heal Capell she was surprised when Rimi shoved her away. Her eye's widened in anger as the girl moved over top Capell. "S-stop! get away from hi-" Hana stopped herself as she saw that what Rimi was doing was actually healing her friend. She crawled over to him, taking a closer look at his wounds. He was still asleep, but his wounds had healed almost completely.


"You are useless to us dead. Now come or I won't be forgiving, I healed him; I can easily take it away."​
For a good minute Hana simply sat there, crying over Capell. She honestly thought she was going to lose him. The idea of losing both her best friends in one day, it scared her. She looked up to Rimi, her eye's glazed over. "I....I....Thank you!" She suddenly leaped up at Rimi, bracing her in a tight hug she buried her face into her stomach. "I don't care... Do what you want."


----------



## SoleAccord (Jun 5, 2011)

*"Ah, I told her to not go too far ahead and next thing you know, she's a half mile ahead of us by that time."* mumbled a slightly annoyed Keiko Haruno, but in place of her immediate worry for the ever-capable Ui, she seemed to be taking care of checking for survivors in the immediate area. Buildings still seemed to burn from the immediate chaos that resulted here from a time very recent. Everything seemed fresh, but the bodies ..the bodies were still scattered, some faces etched in fear, others seemed to have died in some kind of mock peace, faces calm and eyes shut. Walking along this landscape tore her heart apart. When Section III, a secret and elite organization based on the world she originated from gave warning to a new superpower that threatened to destroy all they know, her mother, Tsubaki Haruno, was called to help. Her mother had refused and Keiko opted to go in her place, much to Tsubaki's surprise.

For her own partner, her boyfriend Minoru was here to protect her, so he said. To Tsubaki, Keiko didn't need protection, all you had to do was push her buttons, and then she'd transform into something other than Keiko. When Minoru pried with a bit of worry, Tsubaki just took a drag from her cigarette and shrugged at him. He'd find out eventually.

Stepping through the rubble of what must have once been a beautiful place, Keiko's eyes wandered, her fit legs helping her step over many of the larger blocks of rubble and debris on the ground. In the middle of a street ahead of her, lay a teddy bear, torn and dirty, discarded. From the distance of a large leap, she could make out a bloodstain on the arm. Biting her lip and shutting her eyes, Keiko would clench her fists, trying not to cry out in pain like the many who populated this world must have done before their destruction.
*
"Why so many innocent people?"*

The streets ahead were riddled with the corpses of dead. Whether old or young ..none were left out of this massacre.

-

In the midst of walking away, Roy was beginning to have a sudden change of heart. His disgust for Ryoko still remained inside of him. If he were to make a difference, to 'avenge' all that had died here for an unknown purpose, it may do more than simply walking away to cool off. He held hatred for Ryoko, but if she wanted him so bad, then she was more than welcome to take him to her master. He'd be sure to recommend he tighten his leash on her. Stopping midway, Roy opened his eyes, raising his head down from the ground and instead turned around.

*"Hey--" *he froze the moment he felt it, an aura of semi-murderous intent, and it was coming closer and closer. Never had he felt something burn this strongly before, and he managed to take notice of it before Ryoko did. What came next was hard to read. The ground where Ryoko was was rather ruined now and someone new entered the ruins, looking very, and he didn't put this lightly, pissed off.  He stood ready to move if things got bad, but they were going to be getting that way. This new girl moved fast, his eyes couldn't read her movements at all. The only way he'd think of beating her is a massive defensive strategy, but since her anger was towards Ryoko, he may not need to worry about making her an enemy.

*"What is she? ..That speed isn't human ..I'm fast, but not that fast.." *


----------



## King Wolfe (Jun 5, 2011)

Minoru scowled. Not only because of this random destruction caused by god knows what, but because he felt rather helpless in being able to fix it. With his All Fiction Minoru is, in essence, able to make _anything_ nonexistent or the nonexistent reality. Because of this he is even able to transcend death and alter it to his whim. He sighed as an uncharacteristic annoyed expression played on his youthful face, even with All Fiction he wouldn't be able to do anything for these people. Death is fickle. Some people imagine Death as some grim reaper or some dark figure, that really isn't true. Minoru has met Death on multiple occasions, whenever they met the conversation was always tense. Death was a youthful woman of about 20 years old, she had pale white skin, beautiful long red hair that seemed to ignite when the light hit it, and cold eyes. 

Death explained that its appearance was how Minoru pictured the face of Death, it told him that in reality it wasn't real but because of All Fiction it was personified into this form. It told him that some may see it as this while others may see it as something else. It explained that it wasn't in charge of mortality or death, it was more like... an usher. It guided lost spirits into the afterlife whatever that may be, and because of All Fiction it _hated_ Minoru. He was the only one able to really stop Death, besides his mother. But as I was saying: Death is fickle. It explained how it wasn't there but there at the same time. "The concept of Death exists as I exist, here and not here," It explained, "Death only exists to those that _make _me exist. Because of your All Fiction you can change the concept of Death so it doesn't exist for you thus granting you immortality.

"But All Fiction is limited, you can change your concept of reality, you can even change every mortal's view of reality but it won't change reality itself. You can revive the dead but you can never change their reality, their torment, their pain, suffering, and horror will never stop existing; so I ask you Minoru: Is cheating Death worth it? You may be able to push past those horrid emotions but any normal human would shatter upon being revived again only to relive their death over and over again."

Minoru shook his head, he wanted to get that voice out of his head. As much as he hated to admit it Death was right. It would be unfair of Minoru to selfishly bring someone back for them to suffer their pain for all eternity. He leaped down soundlessly and landed beside Keiko. Placing a hand on her shoulder he walked ahead, "Collateral damage, no one truly aims to go for the innocent and weak only if they are a necessary target. In this case whomever did this only did this to show just how powerful he, or she, is. What a cocky bastard." 

"I can feel Ui up ahead, hopefully Ui won't go too crazy."

~---~

Ui charged in the middle of Ryoko's little speech. She didn't want to hear some pretentious little bitch talk, she would much rather slice her lips off. The ground exploded underneath her as she sped towards Ryoko, she had recalled her icy-cold emotionless state of indifferent murder; she will _not_ spare Ryoko. 

Jumping in her charge at amazing speeds Ui balled herself up and spun fast with her sword protruding out the little hyperactive ball. _Tekkai!_ She hardened as she spun towards her, _Sword Technique: Blazing Buzzsaw! _

The ground underneath her shattered as she tore through the area, moving in an armadillian fashion she was a deathly ball of fury. Combined with the hardening technique induced by Tekkai blocking this attack is suicide, deflection would be impossible, dodging is an astronomical impossibility, godspeed Ryoko. Ui crashed at where Ryoko was slicing through the air and the ground alike, indiscriminately cutting everything.


----------



## Piercing Light (Jun 5, 2011)

Ui didn't really let Ryoko finish talking, and instead opted to finally attack her like she meant it. "There it is... The hate you need to kill me." She was serious now, and Ryoko could feel the impending doom coming for her. It was frightening... But she couldn't show any fear, she promised herself she would never show fear to another human being again.

 Onyx blood leaked from her left arm, shaping over it and creating an arm of hardened darkness. "The only one allowed to be frightening here..." She held out the dark hand, stopping the head on attack. She struggled against the spinning inertia as chips of the dark hand flew off. "Is me!" She gripped Ui in her grasp, then spinning around and slamming her into the ground.


----------



## King Wolfe (Jun 5, 2011)

Ui grabbed a hold of Ryoko's shoulder. It was naive to think that an adept killer like Ui would only be proficient in long range combat due to her samurai nature and long ranged attacks. Ui allowed Ryoko's throw to commence as she slammed into the ground - Tekkai still active so she had become embedded within the floor. Pulling Ryoko down to her with one arm, keeping her other one gripped on her katana, Ui smiled crookedly. 

"Nice position ne?" Ui said seductively as Ryoko's body nicely filled out Ui's own. But without losing her beat a tremendous shock-wave emitted from Ui. _Nikyu_. Ryoko bounced up mere inches, it was to give Ui a bit of room for her next move. Gripping her katana with one hand Ui concentrated all of her experience in fighting into this one moment, it would be dangerous considering while Ui _is_ fast her body may tear itself apart from her actions. No matter. It would be worth it. 

Ui jabbed upward and stabbed Ryoko in the gut, in half a second she pulled out her sword and jabbed again. Repeating this sequence multiple times in mere seconds Ui stabbed Ryoko in the gut close over 200 times in 4 seconds. They weren't deep wounds, they were superficial but still at such close proximity and at such speed it would be terrible to leave this unattended. Ui lifted up her leg and kicked, _Rankyaku!_ Four air-blades tore through Ryoko's body, and in an unforgiving manner Ui leaped up and sliced at her throat. Landing where Roy is Ui gripped her hand as she felt the tendons tearing. Cursing herself she bit her lip to avoid crying out. Looking down to assess the damage she noticed her entire wrist was cut open baring the flesh and blood underneath. 

Pressuring the wound to cease the blood flow Ui tried to nurse the wound but it was bleeding too much. "Damn it.." She felt her fingers tingle, good, she didn't lose feeling in her hand. Tearing her shirt at the sleeves she tied a quick bandage over her wrist to hopefully stop the bleeding. Glaring at the spot Ryoko was at she kicked up one more time, releasing a _massive rankyaku_ that was as tall as a four story building and tore through the ground to sight Ryoko. 

~---~

Rimi was shell-shocked to say the least. Jumping slightly at Hana's sudden movement she prepared to counter when she realized Hana was hugging her. Dropping her guard Rimi allowed herself to fall into the warmth of the hug. Rimi gingerly raised her arms to hug her back but remembered that it wasn't her place to do something like that. She wasn't saving Capell because of some misguided sense of justice, she was doing it merely to keep a target alive. Hana's gesture - while nice - was misplaced. 

Rimi pushed Hana back and backed up. Leaning down she placed a hand on Capell's forehead and allowed her magic to flow into his body. Stimulating the muscles in his body Capell's body suddenly _stood up_. Rimi still had her hand on his forehead and he was still unconscious but he was up on his own two feet. 

A whirlwind exploded around the trio, engulfing all of them in a hail of sheer pressure causing them to be displaced at tremendous speed. The three disappeared from that world.


----------



## Piercing Light (Jun 5, 2011)

Slamming Ui into the ground Ryoko noted that she had grabbed her shoulder, and following her crashing into the stone ground she pulled her down on top of her.

"Nice position ne?" Ui remarked in a rather sultry tone. 

A bit, shame I can't reach my cam-" Ryoko was cut off as Ui suddenly drove her blade into her. It was then followed by a continuous assault of stabs that tore into her, causing her blood to spill all over her and Ui's body's. Her body shuttered a moment from the wounds as Ui raised her leg to attack with her Rankyaku. Raising her own right leg Ryoko kicked her thigh, diverting the aim of the blades. Ui then jumped  up at her, slashing at her neck. Moving her head out of the way she got off with only having her shoulder slashed open. 

Her body slumped over as she felt her blood leaking out of the unnatural openings created in it. Raising her head she saw a very intense looking Rankyaku headed her way. A disturbed grin formed on her face. Quickly raising both her arms the blood around her suddenly snapped into the shape of blades around her forearms, and a resounding 'BOOM' was heard. The Rankyaku passed by her, crashing into an empty building. It appeared Ryoko was unharmed, and one could see that behind her the Rankyaku wasn't tearing up the ground. "Breaking the sound barrier huh? It's as hard as it sounds. My body can't move as fast as you, but my blood can." The crescent shaped blades on her arms liquefied, and the remaining blood around her began to spiral around her violently, carving up the stone ground and whipping at the air.

"By the way, bad move getting my blood on you..." The blood that had coated Ui when she stabbed her began to move, forming what looked like barbed wire around her arms and legs. It tightened around her, digging into her and pouring trace amount's of venom into her blood stream. It was only enough to cause excruciating pain, but the barbed wire around her should restrain her movements as well. There was also her blade, which also had quite a bit of her blood on it. The moment Ryoko struck she would make sure to make it very hard for her to get a grip on it. Ryoko sprinted forward at Ui, forming a blade of blood in her right hand she slashed diagonally across her body, she extended her left hand and shot a large ball of blood which bursted across her abdomen. 

~~~~~~~~~~~

As Hanahime was shoved off of Rimi she had a sudden feeling of shame. This girl was the enemy, what was she doing thanking her? She was just so glad that Capell was no longer in danger of dieing that she lost her common sense for a minute. Still, she didn't regret it, regardless of the reason the girl had saved her friend's life. She watched as she placed her hand on Capell's forehead. His body stood up, and for a moment she thought he had regained consciousness. However his eyes were still closed, and he didn't speak a word. 

Without warning there was a strong gust of wind, Hana held her arm to her face instinctively. When she lowered her arm she saw that they had been moved again, this time to a place with a high ceiling and extravagant decor. It would have looked nice, however there was a sinister aura in the air, and there were signs that this place had recently gone through a fierce battle. "Hey! Just what do you want with us anyway?" Hana asked Rimi, demading she answer.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 6, 2011)

Ei began to breath heavily. He had ran away from an intense battle and had found himself inside some old study. The entire room was aged, an obvious effect from lacking any form of care for a good long while. The walls were ripped and colorless, bits of wallpaper hanging off. There was a broken portrait leaning on the side, it only showed half of a man's face- the other half was on the other side of the room. Books were scattered all over, with a pile of them on the desk which is the only thing that was intact. 

Curiosity filled his little brain, so he began searching around. The heartless he was just facing earlier became the least of his worries; it was back there, he was safe in here.. he hoped. He walked towards the desk and began looking through the books, holstering the weapon he found in his cloth. 

Book after book, he learned different things as each book spoke about different subjects- All under the name of Ansem, a name he thought he knew. He learned that the weapon he was carrying was a keyblade- a marvelous weapon with the ability to lock and unlock any door, among other powers. He felt bad though, he didn't know whether he could ever be able to fully wield such a weapon and the one he has wasn't his. However, he wished he could learn. He continued reading and learned about an old academy that taught keyblade masters how to wield the weapon, too bad the empire took them all out. 

*Boom*

Ei heard a faint rumble coming from above. He placed the book and ran through the hallways. Maybe the monster found a way out? If it did, it was best for him to get out of there. After getting lost in the hallways, thankfully the beast really didn't get out, he went to the upper levels and witnessed an intense battle going between two chicks. He would fight but he was too beat up and he didn't know what was going on. However, his blade began rumbling. He didn't want to, but he had to fight. Seeing no other choice outside of ignoring his weapon's instincts, which he figured would be worse than heeding it, he jumped in the field of the fight, pulling out the keyblade. He didn't know what he was going to do, or to help, but he figured he would fight on the losing side, which seemed to be the girl who was the target of a slash. 

Thinking that he had nothing lose, he ran in the way of the attack and block the incoming sword slash. It was weird. The blade came from the chick's body, was that black stuff a part of her? Whatever the case, he was in the nick of time.


----------



## Canada (Jun 6, 2011)

Shino went off to the gummi ship yard, so many abandoned and old ships left there, still in use. 

"I guess I'll go to another world and leave this hell hole behind." He said and got in a ship, he set the navigation for a none taken over world, the only one he saw on the map was Twilight Town. Maybe he could live there in a abandoned building or somewhere like that. 

The trip he would take would be a long one so he decided to slowly dose off as he set it to auto pilot


----------



## SoleAccord (Jun 8, 2011)

*"This is ..this is Ui we're talking about, and considering what happened to her lover, wouldn't you go a little crazy if I were hurt?" *Keiko was going to figure he'd say yes to such a thing, remembering what happened to that girl back in Arcadia weeks ago. She was pinned against a wall, a sharp tendril of shadow penetrating her thigh and making her cry out. Minoru's brother trying to steal her first kiss. Those were just a couple things that brought out what one may consider 'crazy' in Minoru,whether it was an insane crazy, or a simple heroic crazy. He did things that were in his best interests, Ui would be the same.

Blinking a couple times and shaking her head to be rid of the tears, Ui's emotions ran high, as destruction up ahead began to take place. She must have found something she was looking for. Rubbing her eyes, Keiko ignored all of what she felt for the deceased for the moment, and broke into a remarkable sprint, moving towards that location. If it were Ui, she?d hold little regard for her own safety if it meant avenging Yahiko.

*?Minoru, move it!?
*
-

Roy was very much in awe at Ui's combat skills, her many strikes to the woman in ways he couldn?t track left him completely speechless. He was barely able to remember how to draw his breath. He dare not blink, for blinking would cause him to miss half this high speed assault. The amount of strikes that connected with Ryoko was both frightening and inhuman. This girl, Ui ..she wasn?t human at all, she was some kind of devil. Without even knowing it, his knees began to shake, not out of fear, but out of excitement. Battling someone of this caliber ..would be a truly epic struggle for him. In fact, his excitement was almost beginning to cause him to overlook Ryoko being so wounded, but how she recovered from so many strikes to the chest, he didn?t know. Apparently the chick definitely used a black substance he could only describe as ?blood? to do harm, and it all had covered Ui and began to bind her, appearing like linked wire, something you?d find over fences that helped stop trespassers from crossing over property. That woman was certainly in a bind, or at least it appeared to be so. Roy was never one to underestimate those he had witnessed in combat.

He was no white knight but, he couldn?t sit here and let this woman get hurt. Clearly, the one being bound in black had held back from doing anything lethal, even when she was entirely capable.

*?I don?t think so!?* In order to draw Ui out of harms way, he prepared to draw her back to him via his magnetic prowess, allowing him to be a charge that attracted her to him and to get her out of immediate harms way. Two things had occurred. One; A man of unknown origin, one he didn?t recognize, took the immediate attack from Ryoko and countered it with a blade of his own. And Two; the black chains that had connected around Ui in the attempt to poison her, were eradicated and faded into thin wisps in the air. Ui, who had a moment ago just appeared in peril, was now freed. In front of her, with sheath and blade in hand, was a girl that appeared a few years younger as a junior to him. From his angle, he could make out her height, which appeared a 5?6 or 7, perhaps even an 8, he was terrible at measurements and math totally stunk for him. Her arms were outstretched in defense of this woman, her left wrist holding a bracelet with a dangling blue gem, and the right wrist holding the same, only a red gem. Odd, because the woman too had one of the gems as a bracelet herself.

The mysterious youth had flowing brown hair that stopped just at the bottom of her neck, and Roy could just barely make out a pinky-sized dye of red on the very bottom of two identical bangs on either side of her face, rather medium-thick. Her shirt was thin but had a raised collar, the color was red, with black on the back having Kanji that would read ?Hope? in honor of her father?s blade, and her own name as well. She also appeared to be wearing black pants that clung to her fit legs, and black sneakers with white laces. 

*?..I didn?t see her coming either, I didn?t even feel it.?* Roy figured her ability to hold her emotions at bay was the reason he didn?t catch her. That, or he was too distracted with Ui?s predicament to really pinpoint who was coming from where.

-

The young teenage girl would stare forward past the boy who had jumped in so recklessly and would glare at Ryoko for even thinking of hurting Ui. Her resolve to jumping in with recklessness equal to this boy, was strong, and she wouldn?t take it back due to her own blood being in danger. Gripping her sheath tightly in her left hand, she would slowly sheath her blade with a blue and white hilt and a navy guard, the movement going slowly until the final ?click? of the two being together. The dark blood that remained in the air from her initial movements would be eradicated in an instant. With the boy wanting to do his part, the youth would not interrupt, especially with Ui safe.

Turning around, the girl would turn to look at Ui with kind, soft hazel eyes, much different from her hardened stare she had given the attempted murderer.
*
?I wasn?t too late after all. I?m glad I chose to move when I did ..but you?re probably stronger than I know. S-sorry.? *the youth would bow her head to Ui out of respect. *?..I ..I don?t mean to underestimate you.?*


----------



## King Wolfe (Jun 8, 2011)

Ui doubled over in pain. The poison was affecting her. She could feel her eyes watering and her body going numb, damn it, damn it! She didn't even have a chance to look at her rescuer(s?) considering the amount of pain she was in. Sure the blood was off her but the poison was still here, thankfully it wasn't a lot, not as much as _he_ was given. Ui pressed a hand to her chest and felt a familiar surge of energy wash over her limbs and with a burst of power a spherical, diaphanous object shot out of her body. It looked like a balloon but no one had time to look at it as it immediately shot past her and slammed into the wall behind her, producing an imprint on the wall. 

The sphere contained a large amount of the poison in her body but traces remained, not enough to kill her but enough so her body could produce antibodies for it. It would be dangerous to use that technique again as it repelled the air - which is how it contained the poison within its body - so something like that cutting through her body _twice_ was suicide. She looked up at her rescuer and the first thing she noticed was how cute she was. Damn it, Ui was being reckless. She even got cute little girls helping her out, she felt incredibly guilty because of that, she was risking the lives of others to help her out because of her immaturity. 

A big grin played on Ui's face as she leaped forward and hugged the girl familiarly. Wrapping her arms around the girl's neck she pulled her face down and hugged her in a motherly fashion - at least to her - where she nuzzled her cheek to the girl's head and the girl's face would be nestled in between Ui's rather buxom bust. "Arigatou~" Ui said with a silly smile, all evidence of exhaustion were gone at this point, she felt revitalized at the sudden appearance of this girl. She didn't know who this girl was or whatever but she was a good guy and she helped Ui thus she is deserving of a Ui hug!

Ui pulled back and planted a juicy kiss on the girl's forehead and beamed at her, "You've got an impressive body ne?" Even in that innocent hug Ui wanted to make sure her rescuer wasn't a noobie, so she took the liberty of groping her muscles; even though this girl was about the same age as Ui her body was impressive. Enough to even scare Ui, she wondered what kind of parents this girl had, she wanted to meet them. 

Then a serious expression appeared on her face, she waggled her finger at the girl, "But you can't be reckless like that, what if you got hurt? Think of how that would make your parents feel, or even me since you got hurt at my expense. Think before you jump in okay?" She felt a little guilty chiding this girl so she hugged her again, "But arigatou~"

~---~

"Ah, this is where the party is at huh.." After traveling for a little longer they had finally spotted Ui. Minoru materialized right behind Ryoko and with a simple tug he pulled her back and pinned her on the ground. Gravity had formed a singularity on a single focal point simultaneously as he detained Ryoko, right above Ei's head. Gravity had doubled over his head and kept him pinned on the ground, as if the weight of the world collapsed on his shoulders. It wasn't like Minoru was a bad guy - well technically - but he didn't know who was who in this little fight so he needed to detain everyone that was in the middle of fighting. He looked over to see Ui hugging one of her rescuers and Roy just over there. 

He sat on Ryoko's back with All Fiction radiating from his body causing her arms and legs to feel as though they are encased in a mountain of steel. He grinned at Roy, "Yo, you okay there?" He looked down at Ryoko, "She giving you trouble? Yeah, girls tend to do that, I remember this one time when Tsubaki tried to kill me because she found me in her house after midnight. I don't mind dying and all - except for the fact that I have to meet an annoying girl each time I die - but I can't get rid of pain so dying kinda sucks." 

He looked at Ryoko and sighed, since when was Minoru so kindhearted? Usually Minoru would have tortured or even killed then revived Ryoko, detaining her was something unlike Minoru. Maybe his negativity was being washed away by Keiko's positivity. Meh, didn't matter. All wounds on Ryoko had disappeared from sight - due to All Fiction - and Minoru stood up. The pressure being applied from All Fiction on Ryoko was still apparent as she was still pinned down and the gravity on Ei had kept him there as well, they wouldn't be going anywhere so long as Minoru had willed it.

When he looked at Mikomi, Minoru felt a pang of pain in his head. A sudden headache. Minoru didn't get headaches, they simply didn't happen. He felt a sudden sense of deja vu. Minoru didn't feel deja vu, they simply didn't happen. So why did Minoru all of a sudden wanted to kiss that girl and hug her while she sits on his lap. Ah shit, he's a pedo. Well, let's just keep that to ourselves, Minoru decided, it would be bad if Keiko heard his inner thoughts.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, Ei was in a load of crap now. After clashing with the black ooze chick, another girl appeared behind him. Though he wanted to look to see who it was, he knew it was smarter not too- not only because it was commone sense, but it felt like he had been in this kind of situation before. 

While he was clashing, the girl behind did something weird to the girl he was trying to protect. He noticed the girl over on the sidelines tried to do something to help too, but seemingly he was in awe about something. What exactly was going on? Doesn't matter, he has to fight. Sadly, his efforts to push the chick was thwarted as another guy came out of nowhere and did something weird to the chick he was facing. He threw her into the ground then cast some spell on her that kept her in place and not only her but him too. He was stuck and couldn't move, and if that wasn't bad enough, his weapon disappeared, now what? He knew he shouldn't have came in and fought, and now he's in this mess. He only wished there was some way he can get out of this mess. 

"All you need to do is call on me."

"....?"

In a flash, he found himself in a dark space, all alone, standing on top of a tower of stained glass with a shape of himself on it. Where was he? How did he get here? 

"Don't ask questions. Just do it!"

A voice rang inside the room, or was it inside his head? He couldn't tell. He walked forward a couple of steps. When he was in the middle of the room, three different weapons appeared around him: A shield, a staff, and a sword.

"You must make a choice! The choice is yours and will always be yours! Just choose!"

The voice kept ringing in his ear. When he decided, the dream began to fade.


----------



## Piercing Light (Jun 9, 2011)

Just as Ryoko was about to slice Ui open like a watermelon she felt her blade of blood being deflected by something metallic. And then much to her dismay, people began to pour in like the gates to a new theme park had been opened. Some sort of invisible force then pinned her to the ground, and a man with black hair sat on top of her. This instantly got her extremely agitated as her heart began to beat faster. She tried to use her blood to attack him, but it was then that she noticed that her wounds had been healed. She was helpless to him, her arms and legs felt like they had trucks parked on them. 

"P-please, get off me!" Ryoko said in a hushed voice that was rather meek compared to her usual tone. Tears were streaming down her face, she hated being like this. She wasn't supposed to be a victim anymore, she couldn't take losing control of the situation. "Rimi..." She whispered to herself, for some reason images of her partner entered her mind. The notion of not being able to see her suddenly came up. Strange... Did she actually 'care' about her?


----------



## Canada (Jun 9, 2011)

Ken awoke later then he usually did. He saw that he wasnt spotted for sleeping on top of a roof top but that was the only way he could sleep now a days. 

The more he looked at the brisk twilight sky, the more the memories came out from the past. The more he wanted to just burn all around him, but yet again, he wanted to try and get a hold of who ever was trying to take over all of the worlds. 

He saw what had happened with the young man and the woman who smacked him. He jumped down and flicked on his glove, casting a cure spell on him.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jun 13, 2011)

To be honest, Mikomi didn't know what to expect from Ui. In her own time, Ui was a carefree and ecstatic woman who wasn't easy to upset, but in this time, things might've been different. Maybe Ui was much more colder in this one and didn't accept help. It was all she could speculate and no matter what the outcome, nothing helped her feel better. She was still just a baby inside and feared what this woman could've been. Her head would remained bowed until she received a response. Waiting with held breath, Mikomi's body would tense when Ui came forward so suddenly and hugged her, hugged her like she did in her own time line. Section III did well to warn her about possible differences in times, and Ui was still Ui after all. Finding her face nestled between Ui's breasts like they've been since she could remember. 

Slowly shutting her eyes, she felt like taking a good nap then and there, but luckily Ui pulled her away, only to plant a kiss on her forehead, leaving Mikomi to blush wildly at it. It's happened before, on the cheek and such, but even while younger, Ui still gave her such a motherly feel. It seemed like she always had that motherly spirit inside of her, and whether or not she knew it, her daughter was happy. To her surprise but at the same time not, Ui began to massage her muscles in order to get a better feel at how she performed physically. It was a little awkward at first but, she didn't mind so much. 

However, the comfort of the embrace was replaced with further tension, and when Ui looked at her in a much more serious way, she would bow her head and frown, bringing her hands together below her waist and wincing when she mentioned her parents. Her dad might have been okay, as she did examine her opponent's reckless charge and acted accordingly, and her mother ..well, Mikomi was getting her treatment first hand.

*"S-sorry m--"* before she could finish, Ui had hugged her again, and Mikomi had instinctively hugged her back while Ui thanked her. This was as good a time as any while others moved about, and the boy who kept his distance smiled at her and jogged by to talk with the others.

*"..You're my mom."* she would whisper to Ui, hugging her tighter and rubbing her cheek against her, creating a warm and comforting friction, something she tenderly enjoyed. It almost made her want to cry every time they hugged. *"I'll explain everything  ...my existence is in danger and I wanted to warn you. What happens here, didn't happen in my own timeline ..things are different."*

Implying that this reality was alternate from hers, yet it was still the past, and somehow the past and her present were tied in, even if things were so different here. It was just too confusing.

*"Mom, I may not exist if you or dad .."* she bit her lip, not wanting to say 'die' as her parents were invincible. Mom and Dad couldn't lose, not in a fair battle. *"Keep ..getting hurt."*

This was all whispered so the odds of others hearing were slim, but Ui's expression may hint some sort of shock if she chose to reveal her emotions.

-

*"I'm fine, thanks ..I think she's subdued, but she does have a partner ..the partner seems much nicer though.."* Roy commented, stopping beside Ryoko. If it wasn't for his sense of fair play, he'd probably kick her for her heartless attitude. However, unlike him, she would probably love to kick someone while they were down and watch them squirm. Maybe that was what she deserved, but then again, did anyone deserve that kind of treatment? Still in the process of letting his loathing of Ryoko go, he only half listened to Minoru as he explained some kind of situation he had at home. Waving at Keiko, Keiko would wave back, but would continue to watch Ryoko carefully. The whimpering showed how when her power was compromised, she acted less like a demon and more like a coward without it.

He did pity her after all.

When Minoru got up, Roy would hold out a hand to shake his own, but keeping an eye on Ryoko to make sure she didn't escape. He wasn't fully aware of Minoru's powers.

*"Glad you subdued her ..her boss is the reason this place was attacked. I don't recognize you two though ..or most of you all here anyway, where are you from?"*

Keiko's attention seemed focused on Ryoko entirely, as if conflicting on how to respond to her whimpering. By Ryoko being a grunt to this 'boss' of hers, she was as guilty as anyone else here ..but was there a reason she joined him?


----------



## King Wolfe (Jun 14, 2011)

Ui felt shell-shocked. What was Section III up to this time? Ui really, really, really appreciated Section III taking this girl's life into consideration but Section III _never_ did anything out of the kindness of their hearts. Ui was never a pessimist - it was unbecoming - but she knew what Section III was all about. Ui would happily lay her life down for the sake of Section III, after all they were the reason for Ui's existence, she was literally bound to them with her life. But she didn't trust Section III. They were a specialized covert organization working wet-work and deniable operations, they were the type to keep secrets to their grave, they didn't do anything without reason, every action was deliberate and had a reason. But that wasn't why she didn't trust them. 

Section III was responsible for how Ui was, they gave her the strength she has today but it was a bittersweet gift. They trained Ui since she was able to walk, they taught her terrible things, they taught her how to effectively obliterate her opponents. If it wasn't for Ui endearing heart her mind would have been shattered long ago. Not only this, Ui is only the _second_ class of these assassins. Being a part of Beta Company Ui naturally became curious about what happened to Alpha Company. After researching it she found disturbing news. Alpha Company was lightyears away from Beta Company, while Beta Company specialized in assassinations and covertly trained warriors Alpha Company was far different. Alpha Company were more about utilizing supernatural powers and espers. Alpha Company had members that could, at a whim, change the gravitational pull of the world, they could shrink the moon, cause tidal waves, level mountains. They were monsters. Then something happened that caused all of Alpha Company to suddenly disappear. Ui had hunches that it was Section III's doing that caused the entire company's disappearance. Maybe they got too strong for their own good, maybe they discovered what Section III was doing, or maybe one of Alphas snapped and killed everyone. 

Whatever it was Section III wasn't saying anything. They had too many secrets, hell Ui didn't even know that they were creating interplanetary stations, or space vessels that can travel lightyears in a matter of minutes. Ui was worried. A whirlwind of emotions stirred in her gut. She felt happy she could see her daughter in front of her - meaning that Ui certainly survives into adulthood so yay! - she was scared for this girl's life, she was nervous about what Section III was doing to this girl, why was she so strong? Did they get their hands on her? So far though, she wasn't surprised. Ui was used to weird things happening in her line of work so this was about a... 7 on her weirdometer. 

Ui didn't want to appear scared in front of Mikomi so she placed a bright smile on her face. Ui wrapped her arms around her waist and hugged Mikomi tightly. Nuzzling her cheek against Mikomi's, Ui was giggling like crazy - keep in mind she _isn't_. 

"Really? Geez you're too pretty to be my daughter," Ui meant that from the bottom of her heart. Ui isn't the type to be concerned with her appearance or whatever - which leads to incidents where she walks around nude - but Mikomi was far too pretty to be related to Ui. "But still! It does make sense, I mean you do smell like me and I can see the genetic dispositions that indicate your relation with me, ah! Sorry, I don't want to bug you with all this sciency stuff. Oh, do I have any more kids? Where do I live at? Am I still pretty cool in your time? Ah, wait, don't tell me, I took enough theoretical classes to know the troubles of knowing too much about my future." 

Ui pulled away and grinned at Mikomi sheepishly, Ui was a big talker no matter who she was talking to. She could probably even be friends with Ryoko if she talked enough. "Gomen, gomen," Ui apologized as she scratched the back of her head, "I must be boring you with all my talk, but look at you!" Ui cupped Mikomi's cheeks with a bright smile on her face, "You look so pretty and cool! It must be a drag to see your lame mom here ne?" Ui backed off quickly and with a sudden dramatic pause she stared at Mikomi. 

"Hmmmm, you... look like a Micchan!" There was no reasoning behind Ui's madness so she was probably guessing her name, "Micchan... Hm, that sounds right ne?" 

~---~

Minoru took Roy's hand and shook it gingerly. It wasn't like he didn't trust Roy - he looked decent enough - it is just after spending an entire lifetime being hated by everyone and deciding that humanity is his enemy it was hard trusting someone who wasn't a part of his weird circle of friends. "Wherever her partner is she must be long gone by now, I can't feel her presence anymore." After coming into contact with Ryoko he had practically absorbed everything about her, it was an accident okay? 

He could feel Ryoko's scent on him. This is a bit weird to explain but Minoru "feels" people through their "scent". No, it isn't like a dog where he could just smell their possessions and follow them. It's different from there. Their "scent" is composed of everything about them: their ideals, emotions, personality, and experience. And even then it isn't even about smell. He only calls it that because other people have different "scents" that are way extreme and are so powerful they can emit a certain aroma. Ryoko's "scent" was rather dark and felt stratified and almost in conflict with itself. He could feel another scent on her - among the other thousand - that stood out as an extreme opposite to Ryoko. This one felt sweet and warm, it reminded Minoru of Keiko. He figured that was her partner since it was so prominent Minoru almost mistaken it for Ryoko's scent. 

Minoru scratched his head. "I'm Minoru Izumi," he gestured towards Keiko, "That's Keiko; my lovely lady, and that's Ui." Gesturing towards the woman with rainbow colored hair, "Although the girl she is currently hugging is... unknown to me.. She feels pretty damned familiar though, for some reason I feel like kicking Sanji's ass.." He looked at Roy and realized he was being weird again, "We're from... another world. Doesn't really have a name so we call it by the city we're from: Arcadia. We were just following Ui after she just went nuts and ran here." 

Minoru turned towards Ryoko and with a flick of his hand she was lifted up in the air and gravitated towards him. "I bet you're the reason why huh?" Minoru's expression darkened, he hated seeing any of his friends hurt - physically or emotionally - by someone and would gladly become a demon to exact revenge. 

*"[You don't really seem like much of a threat, I wonder how your boss would feel if I just kill you right now since you're so useless.]"* Minoru's disgusting way of speaking returned as his voice embodied his hatred. His voice was cold and grating to the ears, it sounded like someone taking an icy knife to your spine.


----------



## Piercing Light (Jun 14, 2011)

Still pinned to the ground Ryoko was having trouble keeping herself from weeping. She had an odd pain in her chest that just wouldn't go away. She could handle pain, it came with her power, and yet she had never felt pain like this before. It was all because... Of Rimi?

Her mind went back to a day when she and Rimi had gone out shopping in a large mall. Ryoko was hesitant to go, but Rimi kept insisting so she took her with her. It was the first time they were ever together for something other than business of the empire, it was also the first time she had ever gone shopping with another girl. They went from shop to shop, and as time passed Ryoko noticed how energetic her partner was. She didn't know what to make of it really, she just figured the girl was a naive air-head with no sense of how the world was. However, it was for that very reason that she found herself envying the girl. 

She had lost her hope in the world a long time ago, yet here she was acting like what she could consider a 'friend.' One event on that day stuck out to her most. While Ryoko had gone to get drinks for the two of them a couple young girls began bothering Rimi, making fun of her Gothic clothing. Ryoko expected Rimi to knock them out and teach them a lesson, instead she started to cry. This pissed her off, and she promptly booted the annoying girls in the behind, causing them to run away. Turning to Rimi to give her her drink she was caught off guard by a hug from her.

"Thanks for being my friend, I love you!"

Ryoko was speechless, no one had ever spoken those words to her. She had no idea what to make of it, she sounded so... Sincere.

Her mind was put back in the moment as her body was suddenly lifted into the air. The man that had been sitting on her was now holding her in the air in front of him. He spoke to her in a grating voice that by tone alone could convey his murderous intent. She had to ask herself the same thing. She had failed, and they wouldn't simply let her go. "Maybe, but..." She whispered, gazing at the ground her thoughts wandered to Rimi. If she was okay, what she was doing... She wanted to see her smiling face again. "But I can't!" She screamed, shaking her head as she tried to break free.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 21, 2011)

Ei snapped back into the moment. His body dropped to the floor and he began breathing heavily. Truly, his body felt like it had stopped in time. Oh well, he's fine now, though he doesn't know how to respond to the situation. He was dreaming for what felt like a good while so he might have missed alot and seemingly he had. The chick he was blocking earlier was now floating in front of the dude who trapped him in that intense attack. What was going on now? He walked up close enough to hear their conversation and seemingly the dude was planning on killing the chick. The keyblade appeared in his hand, though he didn't realize it had disappeared, and pointed towards Minoru. He decided to play it safe and walked up to him carefully. He knew he can't just rush in and attack, but maybe he can find a way to convince him to let her go.


----------



## King Wolfe (Jun 21, 2011)

Minoru glanced over to his left to notice that kid he had immobilized began moving towards him with his keyblade brandished and pointed at him. Minoru grinned and in the dark sunlight he gleamed wickedly in front of them. *"[You wanna protect this murderous piece of shit? Pathetic, I should kill you too, ah. Wait,]"* He turned back to Ryoko and with a slight squeeze of his hand her head exploded as blood and innards splashed on his body staining his pale face. *"[I forgot to kill her.]" *Minoru vanished from sight and materialized right behind Ei.

Ten giant screws appeared out of the sky and impaled Ei as Minoru smiled cruelly before him. This was his original personality. A man who wouldn't hesitate in killing someone for no particular reason. It was just as easy as breathing to him. The reason for existence was nonexistence. Humans were trash that deserved death. There was no point in life, there was no point in anything. Minoru was simply there to carry out this message, this is why he was here. 

Suddenly he sighed. Raising his hand the screws disappeared and he scratched the back of his head, "Just as I figured. I can't do it." He muttered to himself. His disgusting way of speaking had disappeared and he reverted back to normal, whatever that may be. Ryoko suddenly popped back into existence right beside him perfectly healthy. She was still immobile due to All Fiction but she was very much alive. 

"Tsk, looks like I need more training, it's rude to massacre people in front of a lady." Referring to Keiko. He didn't want her seeing him like this but it was far too late now. "Oh well. I dunno what they wanna do to you now but I'll have no part in th-" 

Whips of powerful gusts sliced through the air and swiftly disemboweled Minoru. He doubled over as his blood and guts spilled out over the floor. A cyclone exploded around Minoru and more gusts of wind sliced at his body. Rimi shot forward and positioned herself in-between Minoru and Ryoko. She kicked again and a wind-blade emerged from the motion and proceeded to slice Minoru's head off. Her eyes were fiery with rage but she didn't want to overstay her presence so in a blur of light and shadows Rimi and Ryoko vanished from sight. 

Minoru stood up perfectly fine. All wounds inflicted by Rimi's sudden ambush had disappeared. He looked a bit miffed at being caught off-guard by Rimi but he didn't pay it any mind. Scratching the back of his head he glared at Ei, "Now then, who the hell are you?" Ignoring the fact that he had killed Ryoko and revived her and had been killed himself but is acting as if nothing had happened.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 22, 2011)

Minoru must have been more sadistic than Ei imagined. He understood that the chick was a murderor but killing him too for no good reason? Jeez, what was up was this guy? Ei put the keyblade down but at that moment, Minoru killed the chick without hesitation. What the heck? He didn't even gave the girl a chance? Ei started to become ticked off, but his anger would do him no good. Minoru popped up behind him and immediately casted a spell, summoning spikes from out of the sky. 

"Move!"

A voice that was far too familiar sounded through his head and Ei didn't hesitate to heed its command. He dodged soon enough for the spikes to miss his body by a hair's breadth. At that point, any form of concilation with this man was pointless, it was time to fight, well... that was until a some chick came out of nowhere and nearly killed the dude. Minoru asked him his name right after being attacked. A question Ei didn't know how to answer.


----------

